# protein supplements



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Anyone know of any protein supplements to build a dog up? Something similar to a creatine supplement for humans. Also any negative or positive side effects or experiences.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I give a "sport" supplement in my dogs water before/after working him 
www.biologicvet.net/products/biosport-for-the-active-dog/

There are many products, K9 Superfuel, Vertex, MVP K9..
www.k9power.com/k9-super-fuel.html
www.k9performance.com
www.mvpk9supplements.com/index.php/www-mvpk9supplements-com/formula-mass.html


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sam feed the dog RAW and nothing else needed. Most of those things are hype.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Build him up for what?


T


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

for added strength and endurance! and to look bad ass! haha


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

added strength and endurance for what? as for looks, have to really wonder about the audience.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If your body doesn't require it I think all that "stuff" is a money making scam. 
Ballanced diet and exercise meant to build size! If that doesn't do it then genetics say it wasn't meant to be.....unless you go the roid route. =;


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Sam I know what your getting at. The dog is what he is genetically. You can't change that. What you can do is bring the dog to the height of his genetic potential with exercise and proper diet. 

A dog that is well built and looks nice strutting and in control and obedient is wayyyy more impressive than a muscled up dog dragging his handler down the street out of control. 

I assure you from previous experience that those additives for the most part are without merit and in some cases can actually be bad for the dog.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you talking about that K9 Super fuel stuff? If so I do know people who swear by it the week before competition. I personally have never tried the product.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

I have never seen a study of creatine or protein supplementation on dogs.

On humans creatine supplementation is of value only to athletes participating in *very high* intensity anaerobic activities requiring many repeats. This is high level track/field athletes, college and pro football players, hockey players, etc.

Some endurance athletes may also benefit from creatine supplementation if their diets are low in the necessary amino acids (protein). (Consult health specialist for dosage).

Vegans *should* be supplementing their diets with creatine as creatine is found mostly in meats. Lacto-ovo vegetarians should consider creatine supplementation. (Consult health specialist for dosage).

Normal people on good omnivorous diets and exercising normally to stay fit don't need creatine supplementation and it may even be harmful if dosage is too high.

I doubt that protein supplementation is necessary for any dog on a good normal healthy dog food. Raw may even be better. (See Dog Food Analysis website), There are only 2 advantages I can see for protein supplementation on dogs if the doggy system works like us humans.
One is if you have a very sick dog recovering from a severe sickness or surgery and it cannot handle large quantity of regular foods. This will help the dog meet its protein needs. Another way they help is that both high-grade whey protein concentrate and micro filtered whey isolate contain immune system boosting elements. 
The other case is when you want a dog to lose weight and not muscle mass. In this last instance I would cut down on the regular feeding (calories), exercise the dog a lot and add a high-grade protein concentrate to some cottage cheese or whatever the dog likes. This will help conserve his muscle mass while shedding the blubber. (Remember this is all from research on humans).


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Feed a diet high in quality digestable proteins - eggs (cooked whites) are a a good protein boost. If you look at the ingredients of alot of supplements they often contain eggs or egg white, liver and fat sources etc and other ingredients that are easier and less expensive to add to the diet yourself rather than in an expensive supplement.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

Sounds good thanks for the input, think ill stay away from the supps was just curious and also that shit is too expensive


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

sam wilks said:


> Sounds good thanks for the input .... also that shit is too expensive


Not only that, but many of them contain sugar in one form or another.

So far, I haven't seem one that has a magic ingredient that can't be provided in the dog's food.

There's one called ExtremFuel Booster Bars with a laundry list of ingredients, but check out the first few:
_
Wheat Flour, Water Sufficient For Processing, Chicken, Flax Seeds, Propylene Glycol, Animal Fat (Preserved With BHA and Citric Acid), Dried Egg Product, Natural And Artificial Flavors, Salt ....._

Flour and water ..... That is what I call amazing marketing. Double purpose! If you run out of library paste .... :lol:

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/gundog_2172_83337468


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I got a bunch of free samples of a supplement called RejuvenatePlus™. It contains Creatine ethyl ester which is supposed to help with joint and muscle issues and and is also used by human athletes. I gave it to my severely dysplastic dog - I was willing to try anything if it might have helped him be more comfortable. It may have helped him, though it was hard to tell, he was such a mess... didn't hurt, but no miraculous difference in his crippled hips.


----------

